# Woodsmith Shop - Hand Miter



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

So while watching the Woodsmith Shop episode 804 Heirloom Music Box I noticed something on the bench while Don was working away. It appears to be a hand miter box to use with a Japanese hand saw, as I have several Japanese hand saws and have been looking at miter boxes this really caught my eye. So does anyone know where there are plans for this or even more pictures of it? It appears the saw would swivel in the base to go through the different angle and there could even be knobs to lock it into position? I took a picture of the jig/miter box while watching on my phone so sorry for the poor quality. Thank you for any assistance, the Google machine has let me down so far.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I searched pull saw miter box, clicked on images, the first image was that miter saw. Click on the image and it tells me it was from Shopnotes. Searched shopnotes miter saw and it was the first link, issue 115.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Rick, that is the exact one I was looking for (apparently I should have used google and not bing) but now I can't find the plans anywhere. On the shop notes website you I can't see where you can buy individual plan only subscriptions. Does anyone have this is or plans?


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

here is a plan, maybe not the one you are looking for however. It should not be too hard to find the plan from shopnotes

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/miter-box.pdf


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks lepelerin but thats not the same one, I've searched through the ShopNotes website and found the issue but you have to get a subscription and at the subscription cost its not worth it.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Notw, I sent you a pm


----------



## tpm0ran (Apr 10, 2016)

found it here: http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/downloads/
season 9 episode 909
hope that helps
tpm


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks tpm0ran i got it.


----------

